

Making django fast - coolrhymes
https://syerram.silvrback.com/make-django-fasssst

======
coolrhymes
This is my 1st blog post as tech co-founder. English isn't my best asset, so
apologies before hand. I would love to know your feedback. Also, the landing
page site [http://kipinhall.com](http://kipinhall.com) is done in wordpress
without any optimizations. our users never hit that.

